# じいちゃんとブルマ連れてきて



## overdrive80

This phrase is content on next episode preview of Dragon Ball, concretly episode 70. I put some context (thanks to frecuency):

Yamucha: おのれ～透明人間が相手とは！逃げさえすれば、こっちのものだが！
Kuririn:　うふふ～、とっておきの手がありますよ！
Gokuh: クリリンのやつ、一体何をするつもりなんだ？*じいちゃんとブルマ連れてきて・
*
I think (and frecuency) that would be some like:*
*
_- Damn! The opponent is an invisible man! Hopefully if he* runs away from us, we can surely win. (for this phrase I will create other thread)
- Ufufu~, I have an ace in the hole! 
- What the hell Krilin is going to do? *He's accompanying Jii-chan and Buruma..*_

This traduction maybe is so literal and I can not contextualize it. Also Gokuh is who accompany to a Muten and Buruma, accord to history. For this reason, is confuse that "He" is refer to Kuririn.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## frequency

As I said many times, guess who is doing this action 連れる, "accompany"? Kuririn is. If another character, anybody else, is doing so, the speaker (Goku) must mention the person who is doing that.


----------



## overdrive80

frequency said:


> As I said many times, guess who is doing this action 連れる, "accompany"? Kuririn is. If another character, anybody else, is doing so, the speaker (Goku) must mention the person who is doing that.



I understand you point, but my problem is translate to my language, because is hard contextualize. Sure that you translation is totally correct, and I want not offend you, if I did It, apologize me, please.


----------



## frequency

Okay, I got what you are stuck with.
That is the narration that tells how will the next episode be like. Suppose you overdrive will be killed in the next episode. But the narration reveals that storyline? No lol. It will lose the audience's interest.

Goku is speaking from the viewpoint of us (audience). Just speaking the points, key that the audience must notice instead. Goku in that jikai yokoku narration is a narrator.

I think that you don't know this technique...sorry I didn't understand you.


----------



## Flaminius

Assuming the viewpoint of someone else makes Japanese narratives difficult.  Yet, I wonder if that ismwhat's happening here.  The preview has enough characters to represent multiple views.  Even if I knew that story of the next episode, the preview clearly present Krilin as the one who brings Kame-sennin and Bloomers to the scene of action.   I am tempted to think there is a mistake during the production.


----------



## DaylightDelight

How about this scenario?

It was Gokuh who accompanied Muten and Buruma along to their trek/quest, but they were watching this particular battle against the invisible man from a short distance away.  And now Kuririn is bringing those two to where the actual fight is taking place, right beside the battlefield.​
If this was the case, Gokuh's wondering "What's Kuririn going to do now? He's just brought those two..." would make sense.
I'm just guessing here (I've read the manga ages ago, but I don't remember individual episodes. And I haven't watched the anime.)


----------



## overdrive80

For contextualize, the plan of Kuririn is that Gokuh bring back to Muten roshi and Bulma, and that Bulma (Buruma) do some erotics for that Kame-senning blood of nose and that blood fall on the invisible man to discover his position. Hehe

EDIT: If I could attach audio file with dialogues maybe would be all clear


----------



## DaylightDelight

Ah, so Gokuh brought them because Kuririn told him to do so?
Then the correct sentence would be "じいちゃんとブルマ連れて*こさせて*" = (He made me bring them...)
But I guess 連れてきて could work because bringing them was Kuririn's idea in the first place (Not exactly correct or very natural, but acceptable).
So who has brought them is not very important in this context; I'd translate the line like this:
- What the hell is Kuririn going to do, with Jii-chan and Buruma brought here...?


----------



## overdrive80

Yes, Gokuh was on searching of Muten and Buruma because Krilin said it to Gokuh, after of thinking the plan.

Ok, maybe your interpretation has more sense.

Thanks.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

overdrive80 said:


> Yamucha: おのれ～透明人間が相手とは！逃げ*（→みえ）*さえすれば、こっちのものだが！
> Kuririn:　うふふ～、とっておきの手がありますよ！
> Gokuh: クリリンのやつ、一体何をするつもりなんだ？*じいちゃんとブルマ連れてきて
> =クリリンのやつ、じいちゃんとブルマ連れてきて、一体何をするつもりなんだ？（倒置法）*
> 
> 
> _- Damn! The opponent is an invisible man! Hopefully if *we can see him*, we can surely win.
> - Ufufu~, I have an ace in the hole!
> - What the hell Krilin is going to do, *bringing Jii-chan and Buruma here?*_


私自身はまったくドラゴンボールのことを知りませんが、インターネットで調べたところでは、ブルマのおっぱい（か、おしり？）をじいちゃんに見せて、じいちゃんに鼻血を出させて、その鼻血が透明人間にかかって有視化される、というストーリーであったようです。『逃げさえすれば』は『見えさせすれば』のtypoか、あるいは、ディクテーションしたときの聞き間違いであるなら、話の筋がうまく通ると思います。


----------



## frequency

Flaminius said:


> Assuming the viewpoint of someone else makes Japanese narratives difficult.  Yet, I wonder if that ismwhat's happening here.  The preview has enough characters to represent multiple views.


You know, It's just like a WWE pro-wrestler is narrating about how RAW will go next week, at the end of the show. What the speaker is doing in that preview is this. But I thought for people in other countries it is difficult to understand.



Flaminius said:


> the preview clearly present Krilin as the one who brings Kame-sennin and Bloomers to the scene of action. there is a mistake during the production.





overdrive80 said:


> Yes, Gokuh was on searching of Muten and Buruma because Krilin said it to Gokuh, after of thinking the plan.


Good catch, Flam. Script error. That says Kririn―連れる。 But Kuririn ordered Goku to do that job.

_What is Kririn going to do? He asked me to_

1 if Kame-sennin and Buruma have to come back to join them (they were together with Goku and others once), say
_bring Jii-chan and Buruma back._

2 if 1 is not, say
_pick Jii-chan and Buruma up _or_ 
collect Jii-chan and Buruma._
Select better one.


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ブルマのおっぱい（か、おしり？）をじいちゃんに見せて、じいちゃんに鼻血を出させて、その鼻血が透明人間にかかって有視化される、というストーリーであったようです。『逃げさえすれば』は『見えさせすれば』のtypoか、あるいは、ディクテーションしたときの聞き間違いであるなら、話の筋がうまく通ると思います。


Yup that's right. #7 says so. And you know, my kikimachigai.


----------



## overdrive80

Ok, if I understand properly I could translate like: He says bring Jii-chan and Buruma back.

Thanks at all, so gentile. Domo arigatou.


----------

